# Seems like I'm spending a lot of time here haha!



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

Back again with news updates on my tiel, Charlie. Well, he certainly loves the head scratches that I give him, but still he refuses to step up, I've tried to use a wooden perch but it's still no use. He's gotten better with the biting, but instead of biting he just backs up or turns his feathery tail towards me. I've put my two fingers close to the edge of the cage and waited for a long time to see if he approaches. He doesn't, but when my mother comes along he would go to her. I must say, I'm a bit jealous that Charlie goes to everyone else but me. My father even told Charlie, "ahhh, she loves you so much and you don't even love her" it's a bit funny when I think about it.. but I guess Charlie just needs more time to adjust to me? I don't know. OH YES! Also a miracle happened this morning. Charlie wakes up cheerful so I decided to talk and repeat everything he was mumbling. Finally I said, "pretty bird" and he repeated after me! I was so surprised and happy. Anyways, how should I proceed with him stepping up onto my finger?

It feels like he's gotten used to my presence but he doesn't reply whenever I talk to him, he talks to everyone else but me. 

Was it meant to be?

Thanks again for listening and reading,
WonderBird & Charlie <3


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good job on the talking! that's great. I'm not sure HOW you are trying to get him to step up but your post makes it sound like you are putting your hand at the door and waiting for him to come to you! What you need to do is to put your fingers on his belly above his feet and say "Step up". Sometimes this works better if he is outside his cage. Once you get him to do that you cane transfer him from one hand to the other easily by putting your other hand in position. It helps if it actually touches his belly. It will help him to know that his next step is right there. Be sure you reward his good behavior with a bite of millet!! Tell him how good he is and do this every morning! Keep up the good work!


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, he tries to bite me every time I try to go near him. It's not that I'm waiting for him by his cage, I actually wait until he comes out before I try anything with him. If I tried to get near his belly he'd just bite me for sure. haha. I've even tried to lure him onto my finger for ahead scratches, that didn't work so well. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Just make sure you are moving slow when you approach him and don't give up!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try some outright food bribery while he's out of the cage. Get a millet spray, let him take a few bites to get him really interested, then hold it so that he has to touch your hand to get any more. You don't have to have your finger stretched out in step up position, any relaxed and comfortable hand position is OK. Don't expect him to step all the way up on your hand at first either - it's still progress if he just touches your hand with one foot. The more he does this, the more comfortable he'll become with it.


----------



## r2pn23 (Dec 25, 2008)

I know how you feel with Charlie going to everyone but you
BJ is doing the same thing at the moment with me but its because he sees me as the mean lady that forces him to take medicine that he doesnt want!

all yesterday morning he'd step up onto my hand and then turn around and jump straight onto his cage, i thought maybe because hes getting better that he just doesnt want to be held so much but my aunty went over to him (he sees her often but not enough to have a strong bond) while she was visiting and he sat on her hand without jumping back to his cage, then climbed to her shoulder. i was slightly jelous,lol. im the one helping him get well and she gets his attention! :blink:

congratulations on the talking! BJ is just starting to learn his name and what you doing! but he only says it when no one is watching him! lol


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is an example of tielfan's advice working. This is my Holly stepping onto a hand for the first time, using millet spray as a "bribe" It just takes time but I"m sure you two will get there soon.


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

wow! that was a really REALLY good shot of Holly there, sorry another hobby of mine is photography and I loved everything about it. Also thanks for the advice! I will defiantly give it a shot!


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

I used click training with Hedwig, and the treat I used was millet. Now I can verbally command him to step up and he will. It took several sessions for him to catch on, but now he does it every time I ask him to ... unless he is eating of course.  Good Luck.


----------

